# Who Are You? Where Do You Ride? What Do You Look Like?



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in the Silverlake area near downtown LA and normally ride from my home to Griffith Park and loop back once during the week. My favorite loop includes riding up to Griffith Observatory. I also ride every Saturday and try to put in at least 50 miles, sometimes more, depending on which group I'm riding with. I try to get together with other forum riders on these rides. We've gotten together for most any length rides, even up to 200 miles. 
I usually divide my time between my fixed gear and geared bikes depending on the type of riding I do. Besides riding, I love to tinker and pose as well. I also occasionally take my mountain bike out on nearby trails.

photo 1) me and my steamroller
photo 2) my biker tan
photo 3) checking out the Griffith Park fire from my balcony


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude....we HAVE a forum. Sigh. Fine....here:
(I ride in Southern CA)

Me in the Bike Forums So Cal Girl Jersey









Me on the Grand Tour Double:









Me on a Griffith Park night ride:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

roadfix said:


> I live in the Silverlake area near downtown LA and normally ride from my home to Griffith Park and loop back once during the week. My favorite loop includes riding up to Griffith Observatory. I also ride every Saturday and try to put in at least 50 miles, sometimes more, depending on which group I'm riding with. I try to get together with other forum riders on these rides. We've gotten together for most any length rides, even up to 200 miles.
> I usually divide my time between my fixed gear and geared bikes depending on the type of riding I do. Besides riding, I love to tinker and pose as well. I also occasionally take my mountain bike out on nearby trails.


Where are your pics????


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

here I am lounging around the house. 

<img src=https://www.bradpittnow.com/images/brad_pitt_abs.jpg>


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I live in the Valley - Sherman Oaks. I have a yellow and white Colnago Dream w/campy. 

I ride Mulholland Drive, Griffith Park, LA River, Chevy Chase (sometimes), Santa Monica, and various rides to the west valley. Topanga, Calabasas, etc.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm Batman.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm Joe.... I live in OC... Fullerton/Anaheim area... here's me and my fixie, and my Gunnar.



joe


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's my bike.


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

George ?? Is that you Man? It's Ed.. PAA Ed. Since Montrose is coming to a close, I've begun to jump onto my former RBR forum stomping grounds....

-Ed

You know - red pinrello @ TJ's - Mason , Del Fino and the rest of the gang!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Ed, how goes it? I'll see you at the finish in Sierra Madre!


----------



## spingineer (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, since BF is being cranky again, I'll post here.

I'm actually in NorCal, but lived in SoCal for over 30 years, so still consider myself a SoCal'er (no matter what anybody says). Anyhow, here I am, with my triple crown jersey, my Seven, and my Prius Hybrid. All my prized possesions in one shot....


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll post our pics as soon as I can find one. This is a cool thread.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Who am I? 
Brian (non-forum name), a.k.a. MTBMaven (RBR, Bike Forum, Epic Riders, STR, ADVRider, BackpackingLite, Mt. Whitney and Beyond) a.k.a. mtnfiend (MTBR)

What do you ride?
Road:








MTB:

















What do you look like?









Other hobbie include mountaineering and backpacking:


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

*seany916*

I'm the poseur/polar bear on the bottom left with the Tic-Tac Green (Celeste) Bianchi.

This was taken at an L.A. ride a year or two ago sometime in deep winter (Los Angeles winters can dip below 70 degrees!!!).

I love bike pics at night with a strong flash!!! It's like angels are all around us!


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

spingineer said:


> Ok, since BF is being cranky again, I'll post here.
> 
> I'm actually in NorCal, but lived in SoCal for over 30 years, so still consider myself a SoCal'er (no matter what anybody says). Anyhow, here I am, with my triple crown jersey, my Seven, and my Prius Hybrid. All my prized possesions in one shot


Congrats on the Triple Crown! I hope to go for that next year. This year is Century-A-Month.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey there... I'm from Studio City and I ride all over the place. Sometimes I feel like I'm Hollywood's b!tch.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

There are some mighty nice looking men posting in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, ill bite on this thread. Here I am trying to look "gansta hardcore... in spandex" Instead, my friends say I look like a Christmas Elf haha.
















I started riding with a group on Saturdays from Moreno Valley to San Jacinto but you'll usually see me in San Marcos and along PCH in San Diego. btw, how do I get to griffith park from Pasadena? My cousin is off the 110 and fair oaks so I wanted to come up and ride there one day just to check it out.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

chromese5 said:


> btw, how do I get to griffith park from Pasadena? My cousin is off the 110 and fair oaks so I wanted to come up and ride there one day just to check it out.


Check the board there is a recent thread about fav routes from Pasadena to Griffith. I think it was started by Hollywood.


----------

